# Walking through the bookstore Saturday.....



## bald9eagle (Apr 14, 2014)

Picked up a book dealing with knives/knife making/master craftsmen. Loaded with pictures. 

Anywho....Ran across several Ron Newton made knives. There really is a whole different dimension of knives and knife making that us simpletons will never know. I must say that the Damascus forging that I saw on some of those knives simply blew me away.

Just wanted to tip my hat to Ron, Cody, Robert, and all the other talented knife makers that have come and gone through here.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

And Tomislav aka Molokai.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## bald9eagle (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes. Couldn't remember them all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------

